# School burned in Afghanistan and some CF operations



## GAP (11 Jun 2006)

American Forces Press Service

WASHINGTON, June 11, 2006 - Taliban extremists burned a school in Uruzgan Province, Afghanistan, and coalition forces killed numerous terrorists in several operations there over the past week, U.S. military officials reported.

The Wardag Kat Primary School was set on fire June 3 by several identified Taliban extremists, resulting in extensive damage to the roof and the interior of the building.

The extremists also sporadically fired small-arms fire into Wardag Village and a nearby village across the valley while the school was burning. Residents of Wardag Village did not report any injuries to Afghan or coalition forces.

Taliban extremists have been implicated or have claimed responsibility for damaging more than 45 schools, assassinating teachers and intimidating school-aged children in the past year, military officials said.

In other news from Afghanistan, coalition forces engaged more than 60 insurgents June 5 in Zabul Province. *A joint Afghan National Army and Canadian force engaged with enemy forces into the evening, inflicting significant casualties on the extremists.

Enemy casualties were estimated to be more than 30 killed in the action. There were no Afghan or coalition casualties.*Coalition forces also conducted a reconnaissance patrol in Uruzgan Province June 8, disrupting the operations of about 30 insurgents who were massing outside of Cahar Cineh village.

Coalition forces attacked the extremist positions with artillery, killing 10 enemy fighters. The remaining enemy fighters fled the area. The coalition patrol pursued and searched for the scattered enemy, but was unable to reestablish contact. During the initial clash, coalition troops closely observed the mortar fire and reported no damage to civilian property or innocent Afghan citizens, officials said.

During shared operations elsewhere in Uruzgan, Afghan National Army and coalition forces spoiled an extremist attempt to set up an ambush. Afghan and coalition forces stormed 10 enemy combatants, causing the insurgents to flee into a defensive stronghold nearby.

Aerial support arrived at the scene and strafed the stronghold with 30 mm cannon fire.

Four extremists were killed as the joint Afghan and coalition force besieged the stronghold. The patrol confiscated two rocket-propelled grenades, a rifle with five magazines and other miscellaneous military items inside the compound. No Afghan or coalition soldiers were injured in the skirmish.

In addition, Afghan National Army and coalition forces conducted a combat patrol into the Chenar Tu Village of Chora District in Uruzgan Province June 8 to assess current security conditions there.

The joint patrol observed 10 insurgents establishing an ambush site and requested coalition aircraft to engage the enemy position. The enemy fighters then attempted to escape by hiding in a nearby compound.

Afghan and coalition troops entered the compound and killed three insurgents with small-arms fire. Two RPGs, five magazines of ammunition and an AK-47 were recovered in a search of the compound.

(Compiled from Combined Forces Command Afghanistan press releases.)

Related Site:

Combined Forces Command Afghanistan [http://www.cfc-a.centcom.mil/]


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Jun 2006)

That's a good summation of a week's events.  Too bad that our press decided to talk about condom issues instead :


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (11 Jun 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> That's a good summation of a week's events.  Too bad that our press decided to talk about condom issues instead :



Speaks volumes of their talent and integrity.   

"Next week, join us we provide insight into who pee's standing up and who sits down in the CF"


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> "Next week, join us we provide insight into who pee's standing up and who sits down in the CF"



Whoa!  That has been a rising trend in Europe in the last few years.  Women, house training their men to sit.  Less spray and mess to clean up.  

As usual, that will of course be big news here in approx three more years, as that is the approx time lag in 'fads' and trends from Europe.   ;D


----------



## paracowboy (11 Jun 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That has been a rising trend in Europe in the last few years.  Women, house training their men to sit.


figures.


----------



## pbi (12 Jun 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> That's a good summation of a week's events.  Too bad that our press decided to talk about condom issues instead :



From what little I've picked up on "unofficial" nets, there really is quite a bit more going on than what we're hearing about. I am sure there are tons of excellent lessons, stories, examples, etc. that we need to hear and share in the Army while they are still fresh, instead of getting it all via the media.

Cheers


----------



## GAP (12 Jun 2006)

Some more activity throughout Afghanistan....Does not say if Canadians involved

What it does indicate is that there is a fair amount of co-operation from the Afghan people, which never seems to get mentioned in the press reports

American Forces Press Service

WASHINGTON, June 9, 2006 - Afghan National Police thwarted an insurgent attack in Afghanistan Paktika province, while coalition forces collected and destroyed weapons across the country this week, military officials reported today.

Police successfully defended an attack on the Sarobi District Center in Paktika's Sabari district yesterday. ANP forces counterattacked and defeated the 15 insurgents while maintaining control of the center.

The mayor of Sarobi and three Afghan police members sustained minor shrapnel wounds during the battle. They were treated and released from a nearby coalition medical facility.

Following the attack, a combined force of U.S. and Afghan National Army soldiers responded to the district center area to provide more support. The insurgents retreated from the area prior to the team's arrival.

"The coalition continues to work closely with Afghan national security forces to ensure the people of Afghanistan are protected by their legitimate government," said Army Lt. Col. Paul Fitzpatrick, Combined Joint Task Force 76 spokesman. "Together with the Afghan people, we will stop these insurgents as they try to spread unrest and violence."

On June 6, Afghan and coalition forces collected and disarmed homemade bombs and other weapons across Afghanistan.

In the Shamsakheyl village, Mihtarlam district, Laghman province, Afghan children found a suspicious cable by the side of a road. An Afghan adult dug up the two roadside bombs that the cable was attached to and turned them in to coalition forces for destruction.

Afghan border police in the Khost district of Khost province discovered as many as 20 mortar rounds. They secured the weapons until a coalition explosives team arrived to dispose of them.

In the same region, an Afghan civilian turned in 15 anti-tank mine-arming devices to coalition authorities. A coalition explosives team also disposed of these devices.

"Landmines, IEDs and other munitions are incredibly dangerous and indiscriminate killers," Fitzpatrick said. "They can and do kill innocent people. The placement of these weapons in civilian areas only increases the chance they will maim or kill Afghan citizens who are simply going about their day-to-day lives."

(Compiled from Combined Forces Command Afghanistan news releases.)




Related Site:

Combined Forces Command Afghanistan [http://www.cfc-a.centcom.mil/]


----------



## Hot Lips (12 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Speaks volumes of their talent and integrity.
> 
> "Next week, join us we provide insight into who pee's standing up and who sits down in the CF"


 Well now there's a topic MudMan    Is it open to discussion now?
I don't see a big issue with the condom reporting...nice to see people are playing safe...regardless of the weapon we are discussing.

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (12 Jun 2006)

If you look in the right places GAP you will read/see stories and photos regarding the good that is going on...along with the relations that are building...they are sadly few and far between but it would be nice to see more of that information reported...agreed.

HL


----------



## Franko (12 Jun 2006)

Surobi District is east of Kabul....no Canucks there    

Still good to hear about other news other than rubbers     :

Regards


----------

